# Northward bound



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

does anyone know how far north the geese are. just cant wait to get out to sodakota and kill some birds :sniper:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

well there is a report topic that might help you or there is a topic on hunting in south dakota try that too those might help you out so people stop posting the same stuff. :eyeroll:


----------



## waags (Feb 13, 2007)

birds aren't even to squaw creek yet. Won't be for at least 2 to 2 1/2 wks before birds get to southern sd.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

I was at Squaw this weekend and birds were starting to show up in good numbers but I think most of them were going back south at night. I heard they got snow so I am not sure what that did to the numbers they had.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

the basins are PACKED. Been like that the past week and a half. No idea why people have been reporting there are none there.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Ty is right, I've heard since last week that SE NE and NW MO has a bunch of geese there.


----------



## dkcaller14 (Nov 29, 2006)

I have seen about 50,000 today, here in Maryville.


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

Reports I have seen are for tons of very hard decoying birds. Most guys didn't fair to well this past weekend with only few birds decoyed and killed.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

i wounder why that is :sniper:


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

The big group is usually adult breeding geese (front edge birds) that have made the migration and been shot at a few times before. Harvest Numbers start increasing usually when the Juvies start showing up. Because these birds are either non breeders or first year breeders they do not realize the importance of the rush to the breeding grounds and will lag towards the rear of the migration.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ty said:


> the basins are PACKED. Been like that the past week and a half. No idea why people have been reporting there are none there.


Maybe to discourage everybody and their mother from showing up there.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

anyone know how many geese are around the tankton area i heard there were a couple of flocks. just wondering how many?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

78


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I just got a call from a contact down there. There are now 156 sitting on ice down there.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

GooseBuster3 said:


> I just got a call from a contact down there. There are now 156 sitting on ice down there.


It doubled!!!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

USSapper said:


> 78


 :toofunny:


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

I saw some out on Lake Thompson today when I drove by also about half way between the two trucks one the ice fishing. I'd definately give that a shot this weekend


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

Central Illinois is LOADED, local newspaper said over 100,000 in Fulton County. My guess atleat another 20,000-40,000 in Mason County. Shouldnt be to long for you guys up north


----------



## MN Duck Slayer (Sep 20, 2005)

I need to get out a kill something, I have been looking at this more time of the day then I've been working.


----------

